# USACi World Finals in Shreveport LA



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

Is anyone planning on attending this? I am strongly considering sponsoring but want to get some opinions from you guys on their events.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I am planning on being there , and more sponsoring is what this sport needs , if you can do anything for this sport it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

I sent off my paperwork this morning. Signed up to Sponsor as a Show Sponsor and I'll have a Kiosk there as well. I am looking forward to the event and hope to meet a few of yall there.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

itll be you and all 20 SQ competitiors like last year.


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

Well if no one else shows up then so be it. I monitor all of my investments pretty closely. If I don't feel like it pays off then I won't go again. I still plan to go and have a good time.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

good positive thinking , I will make sure I stop and say hi! and thank you in person for your support .


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i got in for sq.... but i dont think i can make it due to finacial and school reason


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that and hope things get better for you !


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i hope so too


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be there for SQ


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Twenty is better than Zero right come out and have a fun time guys )


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Totally agree with you , we are the best promoters of the sport and we need to show up and support the organizations and bring it back .


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi the Team D-Tronics SQ is ready for the finals USACI 2010

Alex Mendoza Honda CRX Blue

Ignacio Torres Beetle Yellow

Juan Maldonado Mustang gt red colorado

Jesus Ramirez VW Beetle White

Ruperto Aguilar VW Jetta Blue


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be there. Sounds like a great show this year.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> I will be there for SQ


I am sure you are planning the long drive.you lucky dog.lol


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Cablguy184 said:


> I will be there. Sounds like a great show this year.


It seems that it'll be a great show and all goes to the great people that it's making this happen . I thought this was going to be a bad year for comp. do to the economy , but the great people have responded awesome .


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

tijuana_no said:


> I am sure you are planning the long drive.you lucky dog.lol


Oh ya, the 5 minute drive to the convention center will be HARD. LOL.

Don't worry I will get proper rest before I leave.


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like they posted the floorplan
http://soundoff.org/unified_finals/floor-plan-2010.jpg

Stop by our booth to talk with the lovely young ladies that will be there, or if you see me walking around flag me down (Really tall guy that will be wearing a Sparks Automotive Infotainment shirt) Maybe for the DIYMA members attending we can plan a get together for lunch on Sat or Sunday?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just let me know when, I will do lunch. I will stop by the booth as well.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll probably be running like crazy on Sat. I be doing SPL and SQ , but I can try to stop by for lunch.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good Luck guys, can't make it this year (broken ankle) but hope to beat you (I mean see you) next year...lol


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

tijuana_no said:


> I'll probably be running like crazy on Sat. I be doing SPL and SQ , but I can try to stop by for lunch.


Are you doing Street Q?


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hope to see everyone this weekend !!! Best of luck and please drive safely ... and most of all, HAVE FUN !!!!!


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

This may seem like a retarded question but I haven't been able to find out anything regarding it ...

I'm not planning on competing, but attending. Is there a cover charge for attending? Do I need tickets? Or is attendance only for those competing? I hope I can just go and enjoy the show without being a competitor.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

check out United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) info should be there ...


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Found it. $15 admission in-case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

audionublet said:


> Thanks for the link! Found it. $15 admission in-case anyone else was wondering.


Anytime bro ... I will be in the SQ section most of the time ... stop by for a demo ... White Chevy.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

audionublet said:


> This may seem like a retarded question but I haven't been able to find out anything regarding it ...
> 
> I'm not planning on competing, but attending. Is there a cover charge for attending? Do I need tickets? Or is attendance only for those competing? I hope I can just go and enjoy the show without being a competitor.


 It is at the Shreveport Convention Center. Cost is $15 for both days. If you can get your hands on a coupon it is $12. I have a few left. If you plan on coming PM me and we can figure something out so I can give one to you.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

audionublet said:


> Thanks for the link! Found it. $15 admission in-case anyone else was wondering.


If you can get your hands on a coupon it is $12. I have a few left. If you plan on coming PM me and we can figure something out so I can give one or however many you need to you.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

The team D-Tronics SQ results

Jesus Ramirez World Champion Extreme SQ 
Alex Mendoza World Champion Super Mod.Sq+
Ruperto Aguilar Street Q World Champion

Ignacio Torres 2 place Super mod.SQ
Alex Mendoza 2 place Super mod Q
Ignacio Torres 3 place Super mod Q

Juan Maldonado 4 place Mod SQ
Juan Maldonado 5 place Mod Q


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Congratulations* *Juan !!*


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

SparksAI - Great to meet you at the show. Thanks for the comments on my system (big azz black diesel truck with kid seats:laugh.

Team Linear Power/Blues Audio results:

Herman Smith World Champion Intro
John Neal World Champion Mod Q (me)

TJ Lacharite 3 place Super Mod SQ+

Richard Nye SQ National Points Champ

Team Champions

Congrats to team D-Tronics. They had some sweet rides there. The White Beetle rocked!

Team TCA and Team Hybrids were classy and great competitors, as always!


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

6APPEAL said:


> SparksAI - Great to meet you at the show. Thanks for the comments on my system (big azz black diesel truck with kid seats:laugh.
> 
> Team Linear Power/Blues Audio results:
> 
> ...


thanks for your comments. we appriciate them. maybe next year will be at daytona.

we congradulate you guys for an awsome copetition, Team Linear Power/Blues Audio.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

as Maldonadosq (JUAN) said we are planning at attending Daytona , next year .I hope we all can attend and continue our success there............
I (ruperto aguilar ) would like to thank my teams for there support .
D-TRONICS
ZAPCO
IMAGE DYNAMICS
DB DRIVE
TEAM TEXAS


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got to give a pat to the Memphis guys! Memphis has been at 4 of the shows I have been to this year!! Outstanding guys to say the least! As good as the Linear Blues guys!

They are all for the love of audio!

Memphis Car Audio - premium car audio and marine audio amplifiers, subwoofers, speakers and accessories


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

It was great to meet everyone that I did. 6APPEAL I really enjoyed your setup. I have a bunch of pictures to post up but haven't had a chance to go through them all yet. Overall it was a great event. Yes I would have liked more people to have been there but I had a great time with everyone that was there. A HID Vendor from Houston was there and that has been great, I started carrying his kits and they have been selling pretty well. Hopefully they will cover the cost of the sponsorship so I can sponsor more  

The Memphis guys were great, Even though I am an "Evil Internet Dealer"  We chatted a lot throughout the weekend, they are F1 fans and I am too. 

If anyone will be out at CES I'll be there so look forward to seeing some folks there as well.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I came by 4times on your booth and did not see you. I know you were checking out the show so I will not give you any crap!  Do you think you can make it to the Team TCA American Cancer Society and St. Judes show in South Arkansas? Hope so we are going to make it another great show with 15,000+ people!! Hope to bust out another 20 SQ cars! +++ all the SPL!





SparksAI said:


> It was great to meet everyone that I did. 6APPEAL I really enjoyed your setup. I have a bunch of pictures to post up but haven't had a chance to go through them all yet. Overall it was a great event. Yes I would have liked more people to have been there but I had a great time with everyone that was there. A HID Vendor from Houston was there and that has been great, I started carrying his kits and they have been selling pretty well. Hopefully they will cover the cost of the sponsorship so I can sponsor more
> 
> The Memphis guys were great, Even though I am an "Evil Internet Dealer"  We chatted a lot throughout the weekend, they are F1 fans and I am too.
> 
> If anyone will be out at CES I'll be there so look forward to seeing some folks there as well.


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah there was a bit of miscommunication with the USACi people. We paid for a girl to be at our booth for the entire event but somehow that slipped through the cracks. We were at the booth as much as possible but also took as much time as we could to wander around and talk with people. Next event for me will be CES after that I am not sure what will be the plans but between Black Friday, Christmas, CES, and my 15 month old, I have some full hands  Really sorry I missed you, hopefully we will have the chance to meet at another event. Did you at least get some of the Caution stickers? Everyone seemed to enjoy those.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

SparksAI said:


> Yeah there was a bit of miscommunication with the USACi people. We paid for a girl to be at our booth for the entire event but somehow that slipped through the cracks. We were at the booth as much as possible but also took as much time as we could to wander around and talk with people. Next event for me will be CES after that I am not sure what will be the plans but between Black Friday, Christmas, CES, and my 15 month old, I have some full hands  Really sorry I missed you, hopefully we will have the chance to meet at another event. Did you at least get some of the Caution stickers? Everyone seemed to enjoy those.


Event will be Fordyce! You got to make it!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Abram, when is this show. I am leaving in 2 weeks for Iraq again and will be back sometime in May. If it is after that I should make it, if not sorry I can't make it.


----------

